# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Autorizado un nuevo trasvase de 8 hm3 para octubre

## F. Lázaro

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...acueducto-tajo

29 de Octubre de 2015

*Autorizado un nuevo trasvase de 8 hm3 para octubre a través del acueducto Tajo-Segura*






El Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente ha autorizado un trasvase de 8 hectómetros cúbicos (Hm3) de agua para el mes de octubre, a través de acueducto Tajo-Segura, para poder atender las necesidades hídricas de las cuencas receptoras. Este nuevo trasvase, al igual que lo anteriores, garantiza todos los suministros de agua de la cuenca cedente así como el abastecimiento de 2,5 millones de personas de las provincias de Murcia, Alicante y Almería.

El trasvase de 8 Hm3 de agua, que hoy publica el Boletín Oficial del Estado, se autoriza en cumplimiento de la normativa establecida y de acuerdo a la propuesta de la Comisión Central de Explotación del Acueducto Tajo-Segura, responsable de aplicar las reglas de explotación de esta infraestructura, que ha tenido muy en cuenta la situación excepcional (nivel 3) en la que se encuentran los embalses de cabecera a la hora de fijar la cantidad a trasvasar para lograr un equilibrio entre las necesidades actuales de los usuarios y la garantía de abastecimiento de agua en otoño.

*Mecanismo claro de aplicación del trasvase fijado por ley*

El informe de la Comisión Central de Explotación del Acueducto Tajo-Segura se ciñe a las reglas de explotación fijadas en el Real Decreto 773/2014, que definen un mecanismo claro de aplicación en función del volumen almacenado en los embalses de Entrepeñas y de Buendía (en las provincias de Guadalajara y Cuenca), aportaciones hídricas recibidas, valores de consumo de referencia y desembalses necesarios para atender a la cuenca cedente.

Los acuerdos alcanzados en 2013 entre el Gobierno y las cinco Comunidades Autónomas de las cuencas cedentes y receptoras del trasvase (Extremadura, Comunidad de Madrid, Castilla-La Mancha, Comunidad Valenciana y Región de Murcia), elevados a rango de ley (Ley de Evaluación Ambiental de 2013), permitieron aumentar el umbral  del trasvase en defensa de la cuenca cedente de 240 Hm3 a 400 Hm3.

De acuerdo con el régimen transitorio previsto, en 2015 los trasvases son legalmente posibles en tanto las reservas de la cabecera del Tajo (Entrepeñas y Buendía) no estén por debajo del umbral de 304 Hm3. El pasado 1 de octubre estos embalses almacenaban un total de 331,54 Hm3.

*Sequía en las cuencas del Segura y del Júcar*

Al margen de la aprobación de este nuevo trasvase, el Gobierno continúa aplicando las medidas excepciones contempladas en los Reales de Decretos de Sequía de las cuenca del Segura y del Júcar para paliar los efectos de la escasez de agua en ambas demarcaciones hidrográficas.

Unas medidas, limitadas en el tiempo, que permiten incrementar el agua disponible en la zona: permitiendo el uso de pozos de emergencia, el agua laminada en embalses, medidas de control de usos y pérdidas de agua, etc. 

El Ministerio, además, está ejecutando las actuaciones contempladas en el crédito extraordinario aprobado por el Gobierno para financiar las actuaciones que con carácter urgente deben acometerse en las cuencas del Júcar y del Segura, por un importe total de 50 millones de euros, para atenuar los efectos de la sequía. Todas estas obras ya se encuentran en fase de ejecución.

Esta declaración de sequía fue prorrogada el pasado mes de septiembre por el Consejo de Ministros hasta el 30 de septiembre del próximo año, con el objeto de que el Gobierno pueda seguir aplicando en la próxima campaña de riego medidas excepcionales para paliar los efectos  de  la sequía en las demarcaciones del Júcar y del Segura.

----------


## Asteriom

No entiendo la necesidad de este transvase. Las lluvias han sido abundantes y persistentes en estos dos último meses en Murcia y en la Comunidad Valenciana.
Adjunto Vigilancia de la sequía del Aemet http://www.aemet.es/es/serviciosclim...cia_sequia?w=0
Alguien de la zona podría explicar que pasa?
Gracias



> http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...acueducto-tajo
> 
> 29 de Octubre de 2015
> 
> *Autorizado un nuevo trasvase de 8 hm3 para octubre a través del acueducto Tajo-Segura*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Jonasino

Ni yo tampoco

----------


## perdiguera

Es fácil de entender, los datos que ha puesto Asteriom corresponden a zonas donde no hay embalses. Puede llover 70 litros, pero no se quedan.
Además, de los 8 Hm3, solo van a regadío como máximo 1, el resto va para consumo humano.

----------

Jonasino (01-nov-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Esperemos que de eso se trate. Gracias

----------


## NoRegistrado

Mientras la infraestructura del trasvase exista y haya una Ley de Montes (¿?), antes la de evaluación Ambiental, que contenga el Memorándum dictado por los aguatenientes levantinos, no habrá descanso para el Tajo. se llevarán todo lo que haya menos el barro. Hay que recordar que una buena cantidad del 13% actual es lodo, por lo que la lectura es FALSA.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## termopar

Así es JMGuardiola,

Bienvenido al club. Es muy triste pero es así. Además se tienen desaladoras pero prefieren el agua pagada por todos del Tajo para que les salga barata. Ellos pueden obtener agua por otros medios pero económicamente no les interesa. La cabecera del Tajo no puede hacer otra cosa que exigir que las cosas cambien, informar a la gente, crear colectividad para ser mejor oidos ante las administraciones. 

Y con ellos, mi apoyo.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Ese es el camino, JMGuardiola, para acabar con ésta injusticia. Seguir informando para que la gente lo entienda, la desinformación está muy generalizada.

Una vez que la gente ribereña se conciencie...bye bye trasvase.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Asteriom

Gracias por su respuesta. Sobre el Hm3 para riego, sabe cuanto ha sido necesario regar en su zona en este mes (l/m2 y cada cuantos días). Las lluvias algo habrán ayudado.
Un saludo cordial




> Es fácil de entender, los datos que ha puesto Asteriom corresponden a zonas donde no hay embalses. Puede llover 70 litros, pero no se quedan.
> Además, de los 8 Hm3, solo van a regadío como máximo 1, el resto va para consumo humano.

----------


## pablovelasco

La hortaliza no lo se, y es la que más agua consume por estas fechas, pero los limoneros en producción, por ejemplo, consumen semanalmente 352 l/árbol. Es una cifra orientativa, y hay que contar con que en este caso, el riego es localizado.
El marco de plantación es de 35m2 por árbol.
Es verdad que a partir de este mes baja bastante el consumo.

Y respondiendo a su pregunta, sí que han ayudado las lluvias, en lugar de 5 riegos semanales, a lo mejor hay que realizar 2-3 esta semana, dependiendo de lo que haya llovido. 
Y por último le hago notar que aparte de llover, ha soplado el viento con fuerza, lo que no es bueno y se ha producido caída de fruta y rotura de algunas ramas, gracias a Dios nada catastrófico, pero quiero hacer notar que para los agricultores ha sido una situación si no mala, si un poco inquietante.

----------


## labanda

esta muy bien que ustedes produzcan sus hortalizas, pero que beneficios aportan a la cuenca cedente o a sus habitantes, NINGUNO, o es que acaso les regalan como contrapestación algo.

Un territorio tiene que autogestionarse y no estar pendiente de la generosidad de otros, y si no pueden cultivar limones, pues no se cultivan, seguro que en la cuenca cedente tambien se podrian poner invernaderos, los hay en Holanda con calefacción, así que se podrían poner igual y alimentados con biomasa que por alli sobra.

Es indignante que por los intereses PERSONALES, de unos pocos se tenga que desertificar otra zona, que pasara cuando se agote del todo los embalses, entonces ustedes podran las desaladoras, que tambien hemos pagado entre todos, y podran seguir derrochando, mientras en la cabezera tendrán que emigrar ya que no habra agua ni para beber.

Justificar este desproposito, solo lo pueden hacer los que se benefican a costa de los demás.

Que facil es gastar recursos públicos para enriquecimiento particular, y que barato sale en este pais, prevaricar, hacer sobornos, comprar políticos...

Algún dia todos tendremos que responder de nuestros actos, espero que empiecen a hacer carceles en esa tierra por que será su nueva cantera de trabajo.

----------

NoRegistrado (05-nov-2015),termopar (10-nov-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

*Un territorio tiene que autogestionarse y no estar pendiente de la generosidad de otros*

Se refiere al ámbito español? ámbito autonómico? o ámbito local?
De todas formas, siguiendo ese mismo principio, en cuánto a financiación cómo quedaría la cosa??? Es decir, imagina que los de Madrid dicen que no quieren que sus impuestos vayan a Extremadura, y que aprendan autogestión... Le parece bien??? Porque igual que dice ud. que no plante limones porque no hay agua, y traerla desde otro sitio le parece mal, lo mismo puede pensar un Madrileño o Catalán con su dinero, y que no hagan hospitales ni escuelas en las regiones más pobres, y que aprendan autogestión.

*seguro que en la cuenca cedente tambien se podrian poner invernaderos, los hay en Holanda con calefacción, así que se podrían poner igual y alimentados con biomasa que por alli sobra.*

Y a qué esperan? que los pongan. Me temo que tiene que ser un poco más dificililla la cuestión, cuando no hay invernaderos en todas partes. Y de todos modos, es de cajón que si el mismo sistema holandés se implantara en la zona sur española, sería más rentable, ya que habría que gastar menos en energía debido a la mejor temperatura en comparación con holanda.

*mientras en la cabezera tendrán que emigrar ya que no habra agua ni para beber*

Me temo que incluso antes de iniciarse el trasvase la gente ya emigraba de esa zona a partir de los 60, y  sólo hay pequeñas poblaciones dispersas, con un alto grado de envejecimiento poblacional en la mayoría del territorio. Me parece que la falta de oportunidades laborales, la mayoría enfocadas a una agricultura de secano, que proporciona pocos beneficios, y no la cantidad de agua en los embalses es la causante de la emigración.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Los argumentos para justificarte en cuanto a tu sistema de tener agua subvencionada entre muchas subvenciones, y encima escupir a la mano que te da de beber, cada vez son más esperpénticos. Ya es que no me dan ni risa.

Qué poco os queda para seguir chupando del bote a costa de los demás.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## pablovelasco

Yo es que creo que el agua no tiene subvención. Si opina lo contrario muéstreme la partida presupuestaria anual, destinada al trasvase por parte del gobierno. Otra cosa son los distintos acuerdos a los que se llegó con las empresas eléctricas para abaratar el coste final, pero el estado no inyecta dinero en el trasvase, con lo cual no se puede hablar de subvención.
En cuanto a las otras subvenciones que me dan, me gustaría que me dijera cuáles son, porque parece que hablo a la pared cuando digo que no me dan nada. Y puesto que no me dan, por mí que quiten todas las subvenciones mañana, ahora que si se quitan, que se anulen todas, no solo a la agricultura, o acaso la subvención solo es mala en el caso de la agricultura, pero buena en otros sectores?
Otro dato, no se si sabrá que la agricultura murciana es de las menos subvencionadas de España, la mayoría de subvenciones van a parar a cultivos de secano, como el grano, olivo... en los que las beneficiarias son Aragón, Castilla-León, Extremadura y Navarra. Si se retiraran las subvenciones, no sería la más perjudicada la agricultura de levante.
http://www.eldiario.es/andalucia/agr...149085586.html

----------


## NoRegistrado

La subvención del Tajo Segura, la subvención de las desaladoras, la subvención para modernización de riegos, que no debería ir nunca a cargo del Estado, el Decreto de sequía, ayudas PAC. Y varias más específicas.

 Anda que no chupáis del bote bien... Ahora estáis intentando que os bajen la tarifa eléctrica.

La rentabilidad de la zona regada por el trasvase no podría seguir sin fuertes subvenciones. Por eso es una carga para el país.

Da risa leer que no tienes subvenciones...

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

termopar (09-nov-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

Le adjunto las subvenciones de la PAC por CCAA:

Andalucía: 1373 millones de euros
Castilla y León: 818 millones de euros
Castilla la mancha: 624 millones de euros
Extremadura: 409 millones de euros
Aragón: 400 millones de euros
Cataluña: 241 millones de euros
Galicia: 134 millones de euros
Valencia: 105 millones de euros
Navarra: 95 millones de euros
Asturias: 52 millones de euros
Murcia : 37 millones de euros
País Vasco: 32 millones de euros
Madrid: 30 millones de euros
La Rioja: 26 millones de euros
Cantabria: 24 millones de euros
Baleares: 23 millones de euros

Murcia es la tercera CCAA por volumen de exportación, y en cambio es de las últimas en cuanto a subvención.

http://www.laopiniondemurcia.es/comu...23/615847.html
el 2014
http://www.fega.es/PwfGcp/imagenes/e...tcm5-26848.pdf
el 2013 oficial, página 12

_Murcia apenas recibe el 1% de las ayudas directas de la PAC para España_

http://www.elecodejumilla.es/2014/01...c-para-espana/


*La rentabilidad de la zona regada por el trasvase no podría seguir sin fuertes subvenciones.*

A la vista de estos datos, que me dice de zonas como Aragón, Extremadura, las 2 castillas....

----------


## NoRegistrado

En volumen de producción, que es lo que cuenta, no sois los terceros, estáis más atrás. Andalucía, CLM, etc.. producen más.
Además, ya sabes mi postura con las subvenciones, no estoy a favor de ellas. Simplemente te describo que cobras de ellas, y te fañtan las otras, las subvenciones a la modernización de regadíos, el decreto de sequía, que es una pasta, la subvención del agua del Tajo y la de las desaladoras.

Lo que te digo, una ruina para España, que si prescindiera de los cultivos del trasvase, apenas lo notaría y sería un alivio para el Tesoro. Por no hablar de lo descansados que nos quedaríamos los ribereños y toda España.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

termopar (09-nov-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

Perdona, pero creo que lo que importa es el valor de las producciones, y no el volumen. Hoy en día para que la agricultura pueda prosperar, es obligado que esté orientada hacia la exportación, que es donde hay mayores precios y rentabilidad. Por eso es tan importante en el sector agrícola nacional el levante español.

Veamos otras subvenciones:

Subvención para la mejora de regadíos:

_Las ayudas se otorgarán con cargo a la partida 17.04.00.531B.780.01, proyecto: 
11625 o equivalentes, de los Presupuestos Generales de la Comunidad Autónoma de la 
Región de Murcia para el ejercicio presupuestario 2012, por una cuantía de 0 Euros; para 
el ejercicio presupuestario 2013 por una cuantía de 1.870.000,00 Euros, y para el ejercicio 
presupuestario 2014 por una cuantía de 2.550.000,00 Euros; siendo cofinanciadas 
por el Fondo Europeo Agrícola de Desarrollo Rural, con cargo a las previsiones que se 
establezcan en los respectivos Presupuestos Generales de la Unión Europea._ 
http://www.borm.es/borm/documento?obj=anu&id=547079

Redondeando, 4.5 millones de euros, en 3 años y cofinanciados por el fondo europeo agrícola de desarollo rural. No me parece una subvención en modo alguno significativa, viendo el peso de las subvenciones en otras regiones.

Subvención del Agua desalada:

6 millones de euros para la desaladora de Torrevieja, + 2 millones de euros para la desaladora de Valdelentisco. Le hago notar que en principio, esta subvención es puntual y debido a la falta de agua en la cabecera del Tajo, cuestión que esperemos se resuelva con un año lluvioso.

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...cm:7-399620-16

Decreto de Sequía

Unos 30 millones de euros, dedicados entre otras cosas a la mejora de infraestructuras hídricas comunes con los regantes tradicionales. (Le hago ver que los regantes tradicionales no solo se enmarcan en la vega del Segura, también los hay que riegan con pozos, y a estos, el decreto de sequía también les ayuda mucho.) 

Ahora compare con la suma de las ayudas locales + PAC de otras CCAA, y me dice cuáles agriculturas están más subvencionadas.

*Lo que te digo, una ruina para España, que si prescindiera de los cultivos del trasvase, apenas lo notaría y sería un alivio para el Tesoro.*

Compare la situación de la agricultura murciana, contando con el trasvase, con la de otras regiones, y dígame cuál es más ruinosa económicamente.

----------


## NoRegistrado

En cuanto al valor de las producciones exportadas, vamos a ver el 1er semestre/2015. Según el FEPEX, España ha exportado:
 -Hortalizas............2.952.224.576  euros
 -Frutas.................3.786.639.160  euros
 TOTAL..................6.738.663.736  euros

Murcia, EN TOTAL, dentro de esto, sus cifras son:
 -Hortalizas...........    766.266.025  euros   el 25,95%
 -Frutas................    571.759.910  euros   el 15,39%
  TOTAL................ 1.338.025.935  euros   el 19,85%

Luego si desglosamos el porcentaje que supone el trasvase, que, como mucho es el 40%, las cifras aproximadas son:
 -Hortalizas..........    306.506.510 euros    el 10,38%
 -Frutas...............    228.703.964 euros    el   6,03%
  TOTAL...............    535.210.474 euros    el   7,94%

 Como no hay cifras oficiales, nada (salvo una versión interesada de la Wikipedia) me incita a pensar que vosotros producís más y mejor que los regantes tradicionales. Si tienes las cifras oficiales de lo que produce el regadío del trasvase, lo modificamos gustosamente. Pero oficiales, no de las que pone Mariano Soto y Claver en sus informaciones interesadas y sin confirmar.

 Como ves, el trasvase en Murcia, produce menos de un 8% del total de lo que exporta España en frutas y hortalizas. A tener en cuenta, pero no de una importancia capital que si se pierde desaparece España, el Mundo y el Universo como decís vosotros.

Fuente: http://www.fepex.es/datos-del-sector...tas-hortalizas Ahí te descargas todos los datos en Excel. Yo he perdido un rato en hacerlo, tiempo mal empleado para algo que ya hemos comentado y demostrado durante años.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## pablovelasco

Se le ha olvidado contar la riqueza que genera en Alicante, que también es muy importante. Y Algo también genera en Almería. A ud. quizá le parece poco, pero, y *siguiendo sus cuentas*, aproximadamente 1 de cada 10 euros que se generan en la exportación de productos agrícolas, es gracias al trasvase.
Además Murcia exporta el 20% del total nacional en cuanto a agricultura, siendo muy poco subvencionada, como le he puesto.

----------


## termopar

Bueno, Sr. Velasco:

Como en tantas otras ocasiones, ya vamos desvariando y poniendo la marcha atrás.

PRIMERO: Usted comenzó indicando que no recibía ninguna subvención y ahora reconoce que haber subvenciones hay varias y bastantes. En la PAC, por ejemplo, hasta el 2020, hay nada menos que 130 millones de euros (referencia:http://www.laopiniondemurcia.es/comu...ac/629661.html)

SEGUNDO: Quizás el problema radique en que para tener subvenciones se deben cumplir una serie de requisitos que quizás usted no cumpla. Por ejemplo, si son terrenos ilegales quizás no de derechos a subvenciones ni a mejoras de regadíos que quizás no debieran existir. O quizás ya estén hechas anteriormente esas mejoras y usted no las agradezca. 

TERCERO:El agua del trasvase tajo-segura está subvencionada. Por qué? Porque se han hecho una serie de obras y existen unos costes de mantenimiento que no se pagan vía tarifa. Los usuarios pagan una tarifa que no recupera la inversión y por tanto, le estamos facilitando agua al usuario a un coste inferior al real, es decir, estamos subvencionando el agua todos los españoles para uso privado, y eso además no tiene porque estar en ningún real decreto. Cuanto ha dejado de pagar el usuario? Pues para el 2030 se estima que 1800 Millones de Euros (http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...coste+trasvase). Y estamos hablando de 50 años de uso, eh? Aproximadamente, estáis pagando la mitad de lo que deberíais pagar o quizás más. Casi nada.

CUARTO: De los 400-500 hm3 del trasvase, 30 son para Almería y 120 para Alicante. Así que el 60-70% es para Murcia. El principal usuario del trasvase es Murcia.

----------

NoRegistrado (10-nov-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Más bien son 0,8 euros en el mejor de los casos. Y no compensa el coste de subvenciones varias, ni el coste ambiental, ni el coste de oportunidad, ni mucho menos el social. Más aún existiendo desaladoras.
Por mucho que te empeñes, querido amigo del SCRATS.
 Al menos ya se demuestra que todas las alaracas de Claver, Mariano, Cachá, etc... sobre que si el trasvase se acaba se hunde la exportación de frutas y hortalizas española, es una manipulación más. Ni se iba a notar.
Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (10-nov-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

*PRIMERO: Usted comenzó indicando que no recibía ninguna subvención y ahora reconoce que haber subvenciones hay varias y bastantes. En la PAC, por ejemplo, hasta el 2020, hay nada menos que 130 millones de euros* 

Yo no dije que no hubiera subvenciones, dije que yo no recibía, por supuesto que hay. Lo que quiero demostar es que la agricultura de levante (No solo Murcia) es de las menos subvencionadas de España. Recuerde que este año las subvenciones han alcanzado 4900 millones de euros. Que de esos, 130 solamente hayan sido destinados a Murcia es un éxito para la agricultura regional indiscutible, y una muestra irrefutable de rentabilidad.


*SEGUNDO: Quizás el problema radique en que para tener subvenciones se deben cumplir una serie de requisitos que quizás usted no cumpla. Por ejemplo, si son terrenos ilegales quizás no de derechos a subvenciones ni a mejoras de regadíos que quizás no debieran existir. O quizás ya estén hechas anteriormente esas mejoras y usted no las agradezca.*

Mi abuelo que en paz descanse, era el comunero nº4 de la comunidad de regantes. Mi familia fue de las primeras en inscribirse. Y su terreno lindaba con el trasvase, de hecho le expropiaron tierras para que pasara el canal. Podría sacar agua con un cubo. No, mi terreno no es de regadío ilegal, nunca lo ha sido, fuimos de los primeros en iniciar agricultura de regadío en la zona. 
La instalación de riego es nueva, y si no pedí subvención fue porque entre los requisitos, había algunos que no me interesaban a cambio del importe de la subvención, que era de 1200e. Esa era la única ayuda a la que podía aspirar con la tierra que poseía, y no la solicité.


*TERCERO:El agua del trasvase tajo-segura esta subvencionada. Por qué? Porque se han hecho una serie de obras y existen unos costes de mantenimiento que no se pagan vía tarifa. Los usuarios pagan una tarifa que no recupera la inversión y por tanto, Le estamos facilitando agua al usuario a un coste inferior al real, es decir, estamos subvencionando el agua todos los españoles, y eso además no tiene porque estar en ningún real decreto. Cuanto ha dejado de pagar el usuario? Pues para el 2030 se estima que 1800 Millones de Euros. (http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...coste+trasvase). Y estamos hablando de 50 años de uso, eh? Aproximadamente, estáis pagando la mitad de lo que deberíais pagar. Casi nada.*

SUPONIENDO ciertas esas cuentas, que no comparto, son 36 millones de euros al año de "subvención". Sume las ayudas que reciben la mayoría de CCAA, que también pagamos entre todos, en comparación con su importancia agrícola, y dígame cuáles son las CCAA más y menos subvencionadas.

Murcia, este año, aunque le han aumentado las ayudas, supone únicamente el 2,6% del total nacional. Cuente si quiere también el coste que uds. calculan del trasvase, las ayudas locales, el decreto de sequía... TODO lo que le quieran sumar, y la subvención media con respecto a la mayoría de CCAA es ridícula. 


*CUARTO: De los 400-500 hm3 del trasvase, 30 son para Almería y 120 para Alicante. Así que el 60-70% es para Murcia. El principal usuario del trasvase es Murcia.* 

Sí, es cierto, la relación es aproximadamente 60-30-10, depende del año. Pero y según las cuentas de Miguel que no comparto Si el trasvase genera el 8% de las exportaciones en Murcia, extrapolando, de una manera orientativa, Alicante generaría el 4%, y Almería el 1,3%. Dada la similitud de condiciones climáticas, cultivos y forma de regadío, más o menos se deben acercar las cuentas a la realidad. Si sumamos todo, da el 13,3%. es decir 1,3e de cada 10, no 0,8.


*Por mucho que te empeñes, querido amigo del SCRATS.* *Como en tantas otras ocasiones, ya vamos desvariando*

De verdad hace falta llevar el debate a esos términos???? estaba disfrutando recopilando datos y refutando los vuestros, creo que es el objetivo de un foro civilizado, no es necesario usar estas coletillas, que lo único que hacen es desacreditar al rival gratuitamente.

----------


## termopar

> _Yo no dije que no hubiera subvenciones, dije que yo no recibía, por supuesto que hay. Lo que quiero demostar es que la agricultura de levante (No solo Murcia) es de las menos subvencionadas de España. Recuerde que este año las subvenciones han alcanzado 4900 millones de euros. Que de esos, 130 solamente hayan sido destinados a Murcia es un éxito para la agricultura regional indiscutible, y una muestra irrefutable de rentabilidad._


Aquí y en otros hilos, decía que no había subvenciones: 


> Yo es que creo que el agua no tiene subvención...En cuanto a las otras subvenciones que me dan, me gustaría que me dijera cuáles son, porque parece que hablo a la pared cuando digo que no me dan nada....A mí subvenciones no me dan ninguna. Para mi la UE no es más que una burocracia inútil para afrontar casi cualquier problema. Lo único bueno ha sido la eliminación de aranceles para los productos de los estados miembros y poco más.


 y sí que le dan subvenciones, otra cosa es que no las coja porque no le interesa. Del mismo modo, despreciaba a la UE .... Mire, lo que es irracional es que un agricultor desprecie a Europa. Sea de la región que sea, y reciba la cantidad que sea. Sin Europa, la agricultura estaría en muy peor posición que la que está ahora si no estaba ya hundida. Y decir que Europa es una carga administrativa es estar muy confundido. 




> _Mi abuelo que en paz descanse, era el comunero nº4 de la comunidad de regantes. Mi familia fue de las primeras en inscribirse. Y su terreno lindaba con el trasvase, de hecho le expropiaron tierras para que pasara el canal. Podría sacar agua con un cubo. No, mi terreno no es de regadío ilegal, nunca lo ha sido, fuimos de los primeros en iniciar agricultura de regadío en la zona. 
> La instalación de riego es nueva, y si no pedí subvención fue porque entre los requisitos, había algunos que no me interesaban a cambio del importe de la subvención, que era de 1200e. Esa era la única ayuda a la que podía aspirar con la tierra que poseía, y no la solicité._


Solo era un ejemplo, por cierto, bastante generalizado,....también hay requisitos para hacer agricultura ecológica o cualquier otro motivo. Anteriormente, en Europa se subvencionaba más la cantidad que la calidad. 

Y por cierto, me alegro mucho de que su terreno sea legal. Pero no es lo habitual. Una gran parte de los terrenos del SCRATS son ilegales.




> _SUPONIENDO ciertas esas cuentas, que no comparto, son 36 millones de euros al año de "subvención". Sume las ayudas que reciben la mayoría de CCAA, que también pagamos entre todos, en comparación con su importancia agrícola, y dígame cuáles son las CCAA más y menos subvencionadas.
> 
> Murcia, este año, aunque le han aumentado las ayudas, supone únicamente el 2,6% del total nacional. Cuente si quiere también el coste que uds. calculan del trasvase, las ayudas locales, el decreto de sequía... TODO lo que le quieran sumar, y la subvención media con respecto a la mayoría de CCAA es ridícula._


Le contestaré simplemente que estamos en Europa para lo bueno y para lo malo. En este caso, hay que cumplir la Directiva Marco del Agua, las tasas deben reflejar los costes de producción tanto del agua del Tajo como de las desaladoras. Y esto lo deben cumplir todas las Comunidades autónomas, sea pequeña o grande, importante o no.




> _Como en tantas otras ocasiones, ya vamos desvariando....De verdad hace falta llevar el debate a esos términos????_


No es una coletilla, es la realidad. Y volverá a ocurrir, no tengo la más mínima duda. Y me alegro que aporte datos, aunque ya se ha demostrado que algunos de los que da no son tan científicos como debieran.

----------


## pablovelasco

Sólo quería demostrar que la agricultura de levante, y especialmente la murciana, estén o no regadas por el trasvase, está muchísimo menos subvencionada que en otras CCAA.

Entre Murcia y Valencia, suman aproximadamente, un insignificante el 6% de las subvenciones de europa, y representan casi el 60% nacional del valor de lo exportado en productos agrícolas. Compare con otras CCAA...

En cuanto a la DMA, ya le dije que no estoy deacuerdo. Entre legislaciones como esta, y viendo la estructuración de las ayudas PAC, creo que sostienen un modelo de agricultura anticuado e ineficaz. Yo de europa, sólo pido que pueda vender mis productos sin aranceles, dentro de unas exigencias fitosanitarias iguales para todos los miembros.

*Pero no es lo habitual. Una gran parte de los terrenos del SCRATS son ilegales.*

No se que % exacto del total, se puede considerar ilegal, creo que no es la mayoría, ni mucho menos. Me pareció leer que, suponían entre un 10-12% del total, habría que ver cuáles dependen del trasvase y cuáles se trata de pozos ilegales, que también son muchos, y sí, me parece bien que se las persiga, es injusto para todos.

----------


## NoRegistrado

A mí que el regadío tradicional murciano esté subvencionado como marca la ley, ni me va ni me viene. Los del trasvase, además de las que marca la ley, tenéis la del agua del Tajo, la de las desaladoras, y las del decreto de Sequía, que es un chanchullo como un camión.
 Lo único que quería dejar claro en éste debate son las patrañas que soltáis los del SCRATS, apropiándoos como si fueran gracias al trasvase, la producción de todo el Levante español, que ya está bien de tanta mentira y manipulación.

 En cuanto a las Hectáreas ilegales, son muchas más, y tú lo sabes bien, pero en el SCRATS lo ocultáis, bien por ser los propietarios de esas ilegalidades o por tener más poder de presión. En todo caso, la legalidad o ilegalidad de algunas cosas no es algo que os importe mucho, ya que deberíais ser los primeros en denunciarlo y erradicarlo. Pero las ocultáis. Por qué será...??

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## termopar

Sr. Velasco:

Me parece bien que una empresa privada como la suya, con sus negocios busque la rentabilidad y la eficiencia. .....y saque muchos beneficios. 

Lo que no me parece bien es que esos beneficios sean a costa del agua de otra cuenca "que la necesita". Agua que, por ley, no pueden usar los de la propia cuenca, eso es una gran injusticia.

Que ese beneficio "privado" sea a costa de la naturaleza y que además se exija que esté subvencionada (porque si no, las cuentas no salen) no tiene ningún sentido. Porque con el agua desalada las cuentas no salen, tampoco tiene ningún sentido si tantos beneficios da su producción. No entiendo de veras .....Si tanto beneficio da a los agricultores del SCRATS, por qué no se paga cumpliendo la DMA?, tanto la desalada como la del Tajo. Algo no es correcto en este razonamiento. Alguna mentira hay.

Por qué no se usa la desalada y se deja en paz a la cuenca alta del Tajo y a los regantes tradicionales del Segura?. Si tanto beneficio da y esas estadísticas suyas son tan ciertas, por qué no se paga la desalada como dicta la DMA y así ya no se molestará nadie?. Como a nadie le molestan los riegos tradicionales por poco productivos que sean (aunque yo no lo crea). Si ustedes dejan de usar el agua del tajo, saldremos ganando todos. 

*Ustedes ganaran sin agua del tajo porque son los más (o de los más) eficientes de la nación y no necesitan ayuda de nadie*. 

*La cuenca del Tajo conseguirá recuperar su ribera alta y mejorar el estado lamentable de sus embalses.* 

*Y los que ni somos del Tajo ni del SCRATS, aplaudiremos por fín a TODOS.*

----------

NoRegistrado (11-nov-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

*Los del trasvase, además de las que marca la ley, tenéis la del agua del Tajo, la de las desaladoras, y las del decreto de Sequía, que es un chanchullo como un camión.*

Si esto es un chanchullo como un camión, que es, por ejemplo, el caso de Aragón, donde reciben más de 400 millones de subvención europea, y, según FEPEX exportan productos por valor de 125 millones??? Le recuerdo, que Murcia recibe casi 4 veces menos subvención y exporta (Reconozca que la exportación es el futuro de la agricultura, y es un síntoma claro de importancia económica) casi 20 veces esa cantidad!!! Es cierto que se tiene que repartir con los regantes tradicionales, pongamos para hacer fáciles las cuentas a mitad cada uno, pero aún así, es inmensamente más rentable y menos gravosa la agricultura con o sin trasvase en Murcia. Y solo cuento la parte que le toca a Murcia, falta Alicante y Almería, en cuanto al trasvase.
Me gustaría apuntar además, que los decretos de sequía no solo benefician a los regantes del trasvase, sino también, e incluso más, a los regantes de pozos, en zonas como Mazarrón, Águilas y el noroeste, también considerados como tradicionales. A los que les afecta la medida negativamente son a los regantes tradicionales de la vega del Segura, no a su conjunto.

*En cuanto a las Hectáreas ilegales, son muchas más, y tú lo sabes bien, pero en el SCRATS lo ocultáis, bien por ser los propietarios de esas ilegalidades o por tener más poder de presión.*

Qué malvado es el SCRATS, pero me parece que no es el único en este juego... Sabe las hectáreas de regadíos ilegales hay en Castilla la Mancha?? Cree que allí se hace más para combatirlas que aquí??
Por otro lado, dentro de las Has. ilegales, hay muchísimas que no dependen del trasvase y por tanto del SCRATS, que no es el culpable único de lo que pasa.
Y le repito a ud. también, yo quiero que se les persiga, ya que es injusto hacia las legales, y favoreceré cualquier legislación al respecto.

----------


## pablovelasco

*Si tanto beneficio da a los agricultores del SCRATS, por qué no se paga cumpliendo la DMA?, tanto la desalada como la del Tajo. Algo no es correcto en este razonamiento. Alguna mentira hay.*

A ver, es rentable pagando por m3 entre 0,2-0,3e , quizá hasta 0,35e. A ud. le puede parecer poco, pero hay pocos, pocos sitios de España que conseguirían un mínimo de rentabilidad pagando esos precios por el agua. Aquí en levante (Se centran en Murcia, pero se olvidan de Alicante o Almería casi siempre) se consigue sacar beneficio con estos precios de agua, teniendo menor disponibilidad de ella, y muchísima menos subvención que en cualquier otra parte del país.
Evidentemente no es tan rentable como para que podamos regar con agua embotellada Bezoya, por ejemplo. Espero que comprenda la argumentación.
En cuanto a las desaladoras, DMA aparte, no me negará que es un precedente interesante, y que quizá con el tiempo mejore la eficiencia, el precio, y la disponibilidad de agua, y paulatinamente baje la presión en la zona del Tajo. Todo ello con una subvención, comparativamente ridícula con otras zonas del país.
Y estoy a favor de usar el agua desalada. Para la zona del campo de Cartagena y Alicante, e incluso parte del valle del Guadalentín es posible que sea una solución a corto-medio plazo. No se pierde casi nada por intentarlo (8 millones de euros este año), y mientras a la espera de que se consiga un precio de desalación que nos permita seguir adelante.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Los productos de Aragón son consumidos en una parte importante en el mercado nacional, por su gran calidad, igual que los navarros, riojanos, etc... No centres todo en la exportación.

 El agua desalada la vas a tener que utilizar sí o sí. Además los grandes grupos económicos que manejan el SCRATS, a los que hacéis el juego los pequeños, se darán cuenta (ya se están dando como el grupo Paloma), que tienen unos clientes que atender y necesitan un suministro de agua estable que no dependa de las sequías y legislaciones. Y ese agua es la desalada. Por eso ellos apuestan por la desalación. Y si ellos lo hacen, vosotros igual.
Y en cuanto a los regadíos ilegales, estoy en contra de todos, como los del 23, cosa que tú, en tus comentarios en ese subforo, te muestras a favor de ellos, demostrando que las ilegalidades te importan bien poco.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

termopar (12-nov-2015)

----------

